# Printable DIRECTV Channel Lineup



## Guest (Feb 8, 2002)

I just put together lineup for print on three pages. It's to long to print one column, so I put two columns on page. It's PDF and you can get it here www.mindspring.com/~petra...lineup.pdf .


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2002)

Cool....Thank You for doing that.  
Welcome to DBSTalk as well.


----------

